# surgery



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

After reading posts and investigating links (but mostly because the doctor says so), I have decided to have the surgery to have the other half of the thyroid removed. I am waiting until December, though. I honestly don't believe there will be cancer, but I do hope its removal will help me feel better. Mostly, I suffer bouts of depression and extreme lethargy. So, I am hoping the surgery will provide relief.

I am a bit lost with all the posts on lab results and diets and never paid attention to T3s and T4s before.

Any advice on what to expect and how to manage without thyroid would be much appreciated.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Do you have only half now? Are you on replacement thyroid medication? I had the remaining half removed in July. I believe I had been hyper for quite a long time, and had a bit of the hormone in my system. Started on 125 mcg of levo, even though I didn't feel hyper it has been lowered to 112. I feel much better than I did before, physically and emotionally. It's been 9 weeks now. I think it is too soon to know if this is how I will feel all of the time, but it sure is an improvement. There are many other posters here that have been thyroid-less longer than I have, and I am sure they will share their experience. Best wishes to you! 

BTW, I had the other half out 20 years ago. The doctor wanted to use my old scar, and I was really reluctant about that. I didn't want to disturb the scar tissue. He didn't want me to look like I'd been in a battle with all kinds of neck scars. Anyway. the old scar was used, and it is doing just fine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

namebug said:


> After reading posts and investigating links (but mostly because the doctor says so), I have decided to have the surgery to have the other half of the thyroid removed. I am waiting until December, though. I honestly don't believe there will be cancer, but I do hope its removal will help me feel better. Mostly, I suffer bouts of depression and extreme lethargy. So, I am hoping the surgery will provide relief.
> 
> I am a bit lost with all the posts on lab results and diets and never paid attention to T3s and T4s before.
> 
> Any advice on what to expect and how to manage without thyroid would be much appreciated.


Some stuff it would be good to learn:

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Good place to look up your own labs:

lab tests
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Get started on your Thyroid 101. LOL!!!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information webster and Andros. I am hoping the scar will heal as well as the first one did. I am fair skinned, which does seem to diminish the appearance of scars over time.

Webster, I am glad the surgery benefitted you. I have had half out for 15 or 16 years now.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Namebug, I hope it will benefit you too! I can't believe how calm I am. I was a real terror before the last half left. Best wishes to you!


----------

